# الرجاء المساعده بالطاقة الرياح



## رجل المواقف (11 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

طلب مساعده من جميع الاخوه الاعضاء 

انا اعمل علي عمل مروحه لتولد الطاقه الكهربائيه 

1) قمت بعمل مروحه تعمل علي دينمو السياره والحمد الله نجحة 

2)اريد ان اعمل مروحه تولد 25 كليو او اكبر ان وجة طريقه

3)اريد انا اعمل المروحة وريش المروحه بالفيبرجلاس 
عندي بعض الاساله 

س1هل دينمو الجنيريتر يفي بالغرض او مطلوب دينمو خاص بالمروحه

س2 هل السرعة ان زادة عن المطلوب هل تعتبر مشكله وماهو الحل



والرجاء من الاخوه المساعده وشكرا

النقال / 0096599237313


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 أغسطس 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 


*س1هل دينمو=! الجنيريتر!= يفي بالغرض*
ممكن توضح اكثر ما هو نوعه تحديدا او رابط له على الانترنت 

*و مطلوب دينمو خاص بالمروحه

نعم هناك انواع مخصصه لذالك 
*
*س2 هل السرعة ان زادة عن المطلوب هل تعتبر مشكله وماهو الحل

الاجابة كتبتها في هذا الموضوع 
*
















http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103307-2.html

لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسامة عبابنة 

 _اخواني الاعزاء في هذا الملتقى الرائع
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى .... واقول ذلك بكل اسف .... لانني وجدت هذا المنتدى واحببتة واحببت المواضيع الموجودة فية:75:.

نسال الله تعالى ان يجعلنا عند حسن ظنك بنا 


اخواني انا لا مهندس ولا علاقة لي بالكهرباء والهندسة سوى حبي وتعلقي بها كهواية اعشقها:19:

النجاح ليس له علاقة بالدارسة انما بالبحث عن العلم والاطلاع على كل جديد وتنميته


طبعا انا اسف للاطالة عليكم .. :56: ... ولندخل في صلب الموضوع:


لا داعى للاسف فنحن اخوة المهم تعرف تقراء كتاباتى لانها كلها اخطاء املائية 

منذ فترة وانا افكر في الوصول الى طريقة لانتاج طاقة كهربائية من اي طاقة اخرى مجانية وخصوصا انني اعيش في الاردن ومنطقتنا العربية والحمد للة متاح فيها استخدام هذه الطاقة لانها متوفرة وبشدة

فكرت بالطاقة الشمسية ...... ولكن فكرتي فشلت .... قبل ان افكر بها وذلك لتكلفتها العالية

نعم هى فاشله جدا لسبب بسيط 
انها تستورد باسعار غالية جدا وبالتالى لن يتم توفيرها للانسان الفقير مقارنة باسعار الصيانة والقدرة الكهربية المتولدة منها 


والفكرة التي ببالي الان ومنذ عدة شهور هي استخدام طاقة الرياح والتي هي متوفرة بشكل كبير في منطقة سكني ...
ومشروعي كالاتي :73: :73: :73:
ان استخدم مروحة سيارة ومولد (دينمو) سيارة وبطاريه سيارة عدد 2 
والالية هي ان اربط المروحة بالمولد عن طريق عمود ثم وضع امتداد للعمود هذا ويتم ربط قطعة بلاستيكية علية من الخلف تكون وضيفتها هي تحريك المروحة باتجاة الرياح ويكون المولد مربوط مع بطارية سيارة او اثنتان ليتم شحنها ومن ثم سحب الكهرباء من البطارية الى المنزل لاستخدامها

فكرة اكثر من رائعة وناجحة جدا فى امريا 
هل تعررف لماذا ؟
لانها تتمتع بنفس الطقس الموجود بالوطن العربي 
فمدار الجدى يمر بنا وبهم  

وهذه الصورة ربما توضح الفكرة:






ولكن المشاكل اللتي اتصور انها ستحصلهي
اولا : هل لعدد دورات المروحة علاقة في فولتية الكهرباء التي سيتم انتاجها من المولد يعني كلما تزيد الدورات تزيد الفولتية وربما تصل الى اكثر من 14 فولت وبالتالي يتعطل المولد؟؟؟ او اي مشكلة اخرى تتعلق بالامر

سؤال جميل جدا 

ورده قد يطول 

1= الدينامو قد تم تصميمه على ان لايزيد الفولت عن 14 او 14ونصف فى بعض السيارات 

حتى ولو وصلت سرعة دورانه لمليون لفة بالدقيقة 
لان هناك جهاز ملحق بالدينامو اسمه منظم الفولت وكلما زادت عدد اللفات كلما قام بتقليل الكهرباء الداخلة الى الملف المغناطيسي المثبت على المحور الداخلى = الاكس 
وبالتالى يقل المجال المغناطيسي الصادر منه فتقل الكهرباء لترجع الى 13 او 14 فولت ولا تتعداها 
وهذا الجهاز نوعان الاول الكترونى = ترانزسستور 
وهو الافضل 

وقد يكون موجود داخل الدينامو او خارجه 

وقد يكون منفصل فى وحدة خارجية يتم تركيبها فى السيارة 


الثانى 

منظم مكيانيكي بواسطة مملفات مغناطيسية وحوافظ لها 
ولا افضله لان نسبة الخطاء به كبيرة بسبب تاكل اجزاوءة بعد فترة من الاستخدام 

الاخلاصة الشحن سيكون لحد 14 فولت ولن يتعداه ابدا 



ثانيا: انا افكر باستخدام بطاريتان للعملية فهل بطارية تكفي ام الاثنتان ضروريتان ام ماذا؟؟؟

حسب عدد ساعات التشغيل المطلوبه لها 
وحسب حجم البطارية = سعتها بالمبير = 50 أمبير ام 300 أمبير 
فهى تعمل عمل الخزان = فمثلا ان كنت تحتاج الى 500 لتر ماء باليوم فيكفيك خزان 500 لتر وان كنت تحتاج لاكثر من ذالك فستحتاج الى خزان اكبر بالطبع 

ثالثا : اهم شيئ عندي في استخدام الكهرباء الناتجة هو الحصول على مدفأة ( اي الحصول على طاقة حرارية) بشرط ان يكون حلا عمليا ... وليس تدفئة لمدة بسيطة ثم انقطاع وهكذا ....فهل هذا ممكن 

ممكن طبعا 

ولكن لابد من عمل حسابات الطاقة الكهربية المطلوبة وعدد الساعات اللازمة للتشغيل وبالتالى حجم وسعه البطاريات يتم حسابها على 1ذالك 
اما ان كنت تريد رائ الشخصي فهناك طريقة افضل وارخص ولكن لا قت لدى لشرحها الان 




رابعا : هل يجب ان يكون دوران المولد باتجاة واحد لانتاج الكهرباء ام ممكن ان تتولد الطاقة الكهربائية بغض النظر عن اتجاة الدوران (مع عقارب الساعة او عكسها)


المولد اساسا ينتج كهرباء مترددة ac ويتم مرورها بداخله على مايسمي وحدة توحيد التيار وتسمى الدايود او قاعدة السليكونات 

وظيفتها اعطاء تيار مستمر 

فلا يهم اطلاقا اتجاه دوران المولد 

يمين يسار ستخرج الكهرباء باذن الله تعالى 



خامسا : بالنسبة لالية توصيل البطاريتين معا ( فانا لا اعرف معنى (بالتوازي وبالتتالي) ولكن حسب الرسم ان اربط الموجب من البطارية الاولى مع السالب في البطارية الثانية ... وهكذا فهل هذا صحيح يا رعاكم الله

ان قمت بالتوصيل بالتوازى فسيتم شحن البطاريتان معا 
ومعناه ان الموجب من البطارية الاولى متصل بالموجب بالبطارية الثانية
والسالب من البطارية الاولى متصل بالسالب بالبطارية الثانية 
وستحصل على 12 فولت وهذا مهم جدا 

وحاصل جمع سعة البطاريتان بالامبير مثلا 50 +60 = 110 امبير 


وان قمت بالتوصيل بالتوالى فسيتم حرق المولد ومنظم التيار له والدينامو ككل 

لان التوصيل هنا يكون من موجب البطارية الاولى فى سالب البطارية الثانية ويتم التوصيل من سالب البطارية الاولى وموجب البطارية الثانية 
وهذا الخطاء خطر جدا لان الفولت سيصل الى 12+12= 24 فولت وبالتالى يتحرق المولد

والامبير سيكون 50 ! 60 = 50 امبير فقط لان البطارية الاولى ستفرغ ولن تمرر الباقى منها 

فهذ هو الخطاء 

بالنسبة لعدد دورات المروحة فكرت بان ازيد عدد دورات المولد عن طريق استخدام مسننات حركة واحد كبير وعدد اسنانة كثير مرتبط بالمروحة والاخر صغير بعدد اسنان قليلة مرتبط بالمولد وبالتالي فكل دورة للمروحة ممكن ان تؤدي الى عشرات الدورات للمولد..... فهل هو حل عملي؟؟؟ وهذه صورة تبين الفكرة


خطاء كبير 

السبب ان العزم من الهواء سيقل على المولد وبالتالى ستقل سرعته عن الحد الادنى المطلوب له من 600 لفة دقيقة الى 6000 لفة دقيقة 

فكلما زادت سرعته قل العزم المطلوب لتوليد الكهرباء وكلما قلت السرعة كلما زاد العزم والمقاومة منه 
فلذالك لابد ان تتناسب السرعة مع العزم 








اذا كان لدى احدكم فكرة افضل ارجو ان لا يبخل علي
اخواني اشكركم سواء شاركتو معي ام لا ....سواء تمت اجابتي ام لا 
فاللذي قراته خلال اليومين السابقين يحتم علي ان اشكركم جميعا على ما استفدة وجزاكم الله الف الف خير
وكل عام وانتم بخير_
*


السلام عليكم اخى الكريم 

ومعذرة لم التفت الى موضوعك لاننى كنت مشغول فى تلك لفترة 

ولكن موضوعك ناجح 100% 

وكل ما تريده هو بعض المعلومات الفنية والهندسية 

ونظرا لان موضوعك حيوى جدا 
وهام جاد 

فاضع لك الحلول على مراحل لانه يحتاج منى بعض الوقت لشؤحه باسلوب مبسط 

حتى يستطيع فهمه كل من ليست له علاقة بامور الكهرباء او الهندسة 

ولعل ان يرزقنا الله دعوة مستجابه من احد المنتفعين بهذا العلم*


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 أغسطس 2009)

اضافة اخرى 

دينمو السيارة له منظم للكهرباء يتعامل سرعة الرياح سواء بالزيادة او بالنقصان وخرجه الكهربي ثابت 

اما ان تقصد مولدات الكهرباء 220 فولت وتركيب ريش مروحة عليها بدل المحرك البنزين 

فلابد من تركيب الكثير من التعديلات للتعامل مع السرعات 

لتثبيت الفولت + تثبيت التردد 50 او 60 هرتز حسب البلد 

فمع زيادة السرعة عن 3000 لفة دقيقة مثلا الى 5000 سيزيد الفولت الى 500 والتردد الى 90 هرتز تقريبا 

وانتظر رائ باقي الاخوة الاعضاء


----------



## رجل المواقف (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكر علي التوضيح لكن كيف تثبية 50 هرتز وكيف اثبت السرعه علي ان لاتزيد 3000 لف بالدقيقه

وماهو الحل الافضل وارجو من جميع الاخوه بان لايبخلو علينا في المشاركه 

ملاحظه هذي المروحه اعتبرها تجربه وان نجحة انشاءالله سوف اقوم بعمل مروحه كبيره فارجو ان تشاركوني بما لديكم من معرفه وخبره واتنمنا من الله ثم منكم المساعده


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أغسطس 2009)

رجل المواقف قال:


> شكر علي التوضيح لكن كيف تثبية 50 هرتز وكيف اثبت السرعه علي ان لاتزيد 3000 لف بالدقيقه
> 
> وماهو الحل الافضل وارجو من جميع الاخوه بان لايبخلو علينا في المشاركه
> 
> ملاحظه هذي المروحه اعتبرها تجربه وان نجحة انشاءالله سوف اقوم بعمل مروحه كبيره فارجو ان تشاركوني بما لديكم من معرفه وخبره واتنمنا من الله ثم منكم المساعده



ضبط وتصبيت التردد والفولت يمكن وضع سؤال منفرد جديد فى منتدى مهندسين الكهرباء 

ومنتدى الالكترونيات 

لان ها تخضع لخبرات ومعلومات فنية بحته 

اما تثبيت السرعة 
فلها عدة طرق ابسطها 

ان تكون الريش = الاجنحة = للمروحة مثبته على اكسات او محاور قابلة للدوران عند اشتداد الرياح وبالتالى تعمل على افلات الهواء الزائد من امام الاجنحة او الزعانف وبالتالى يتم التحكم فى السرعة 

وذالك اما بجهاز الكترونى = للمختصين 

او تركيب سوست او زنبركات تتحكم بها فى قوة وشدة الريح 
وعندما تقل سرعة اليح اام اعادة الزعانف الى مكانها


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات مهمة عن طواحين الهواء


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143684.html


----------



## عاشقه الهندسه (11 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخواني واخواتي اود الاستفسار والرجاء الرد باسرع وقت ممكن اليوم رجائا 
علما ان هذه هي المره الاولى التي اشترك بمنتدى ولا اعرف كيفيه وضع موضوع جديد لذلك كتيته تحت الرد 
سؤالي هو :::
اين يوضع الدينمو اذا اردت تحويل الطاقه من القدم او عجله السياره 
اي تحويل الطاقه الحركيه لجسم يتحرك
وشكرا


----------



## hesham20005 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكركم علي الموضوع
اتمني لو اجد مقالة كاملة وافية عن الموضوع


----------



## alaalraqi1973 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم نور عبادك ربي وفق اخوتي وزيدهم من علمك انك انت الكريم


----------

